
Ask HN: Why do all cloud providers have Tesla K80 vs. cheaper Titan X or 1080ti? - anilshanbhag
For Tesla:
K80 seems to have higher double precision flops<p>For Titan X&#x2F;1080ti:
&gt; In terms of raw performance the titan x and 1080 ti have more flops per GPU. 
&gt; They are significantly cheaper (~1000$ vs 4000$)<p>There are numbers which show that the common nets like AlexNet are faster on Titan X (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plot.ly&#x2F;~JianminSun&#x2F;4&#x2F;nvidia-titan-x-pascal-vs-nvidia-tesla-k80&#x2F;). However, most cloud providers like Amazon, Azure and Google recently introduced gpu instances with K80&#x27;s. Wouldn&#x27;t it be better to just have cloud instances with 1080ti s&#x2F;Titan X s ?
======
webmaven
Consider that the K80 gives you more FLOPS-per-$ (just the chip cost, ie.
CapEx), and also more FLOPS-per-watt (ie. OpEx).

------
foo80
K80 has ECC memory, while enthusiast card like 1080 do not. K80 is dual gpu so
it takes less space (more gpu per node)

